# 7D + Cullmann D 4500-C



## eddiemrg (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I have got the Cullmann D 4500-C but it seems not working if attached on my 7D: are they compatible?
MY dad bought it some years ago with 300D and it was pretty good..my question is... may I change it to recive the best results from my camera?

Thanks a lot,


----------

